
Treeline – Develop Node.js apps in your browser - ntumlin
https://treeline.io/
======
brudgers
Curious if it is still under active development because copyright is 2015 and
so are the last blog posts.

~~~
mikermcneil
The rest of the team and I are hard at work on the next release, which applies
a lot of the lessons we've learned from the beta so far (esp. adding support
for loops, control flow convergence, and hotkeys.) We're hoping to get that
out the door shortly after we launch Sails v1.0 later this year.

~~~
brudgers
Glad it's not dead, it looks like an interesting project.

